# Lost Dog - Ossington & Bloor



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

My boss had some friends looking after his dog. She got spooked, pulled her collar off and ran away. She's been wandering the streets for the last day and a half. 

Sightings have been reported between Ossington and Shaw from Bloor street up to the train tracks just north of Dupont. 

She is a tiny little Sheltie (Miniture Collie). Her name is Holly and is VERY skittish. She likely will not come to you but if anyone sees her, please let me know. I will be going to look for her when I'm done work. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

She was spotted this morning at Bathurst and Harbord in case anyone happens to be in that area. 

Thanks



EDIT: Holly has been found! Maybe I should buy a lotto ticket becuase today was my lucky day!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOHHH man! Great to hear!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad she was found  The streets are no place for a dog.

Bet she was happy to go home.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

She was VERY happy to see me. After I found her, she came to stay with me rather than the ones she was left to originally. She was happy about that to. Her owners are now back from their trip and were happy to hear she was found.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Way to score brownie points with the boss. 

 A big fat raise would be nice!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Would be nice but thats not the reason I went looking. She's a sweetie pie but has some serious psychological problems. The thought of her on the mean streets of T.O. was pretty upsetting. 

She needs Cesar Milan!


----------

